# The Ten Golden rules about adding Romance To Your Relationship



## Erol (Apr 24, 2009)

*The Eight Golden rules about adding Romance To Your Relationship*

Ok guys..I want to share The Eight Golden rules about adding Romance To Your Relationship..

After a few years of being with that special someone, everything becomes a routine and this is one of the reasons why a relationship fails. 


In today's world, most of us involved in a relationship have a job, family, and other responsibilities that take up too much time of our lives and by the end of the day, we are so tired that don't make time to do something different and fun with our significant other. 


In order for a relationship to work and last, we need to communicate, trust, support and do fun things with our loved one. 


Here are some romantic ways to keep the flame alive. 


1-) Get home before your partner and trace a path from the front door to the bedroom with votive candles. In the bedroom, have lit candles, a bottle of wine (or the drink of your choice), and strawberries covered with chocolate. 


2-) Make a reservation for a night at a hotel but don't tell your partner. Just have her/him meet you at the hotel's bar for a drink. Make sure you have lit candles and rose petals spread on the bed when you get to your room. 


3.-) Put a romantic note in his shirt or pant's pocket or her purse and let her/him find it. 


4-) Send and e-mail just to let her/him know you love her/him. 


5-) When having dinner at a restaurant, go to the restroom, take off your underwear, put it in a little bag or box and give it to your partner when you return to the table. Make sure she/he sees it at that moment. Your partner will be so excited you probably won't finish your dinner. 


6-) Leave a note on your partner's pillow letting her/him know how much you want or need her/him. 


7-) Light up candles in the kitchen, have chocolate, strawberries, whipped cream and any other food you like. Blindfold your partner and feed her/him. Experiment eating off her/his body. 


 When at a party, from time to time, whisper something sexy on your partner's ear. Do this when she/he is in front of other people. Watch her/his reaction. 


There are indefinite ways to make your partner feel loved, wanted and interested in you.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

regarding number 5.... I think my wife would be looking for a padded wagon to take me to the nut farm.


----------



## reidqa01 (Apr 26, 2009)

Martino,

Try #5 it works, including pantieless night of dancing.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Re #5 ...please keep posting these nutball ideas, I need a good laugh.


----------



## reidqa01 (Apr 26, 2009)

Simply try being kids again, my wife will go super sexy and revealing and walk into club, man you want to talk major turn on.

Last time she did that NYC suffered a quake due to shock waves.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

I think your brain suffered a quake.


----------



## reidqa01 (Apr 26, 2009)

Martino,

I wholeheartly agree.


----------



## gurusavlis (Apr 22, 2009)

#5: The panty thing - your wife walking around showing all she has to the world... better be secure man... else, you'll find bigger better looking guys kicking sand in your face and your wife taking numbers behind your back....

Try talking with her about the stuff that's important to her.. make sure you listen properly. Don't look at other women - hold her eye contact and flirt with her and make it meaningful, make it sexy. Use the words her daddy would never use to describe how she looks.. sexy, alluring... don't use pretty, nice, flattering - even avoid beautiful.. too spiritual - get earthy, but not lewd or crass... Be powerful, manly confident - but don't push - let her come to you... We've all heard of the duty f*^k.. bad news bro.. so is the duty flirt... worthless!!

Make her see SHE is the one... excite her mind.. and her body will come!!!


----------



## Erol (Apr 24, 2009)

Dear friends you must know that it is truly important to add romantic stuffs in your relationship..Most of women like it


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Thats funny!


----------

